# Helpful Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Check this out:

Tips and tricks for handling plants in the aquarium


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice tips. I'm surprised they used so many technical terms in the video. I doubt most people will know what a meristem is.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Imagine if the stone wool came off that easily in real life!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, me too. But its a visual instruction, I just followed. Have success with some and failed with others.


----------

